

MariaDB Cassandra Storage Engine - philips
http://kb.askmonty.org/en/cassandra-storage-engine/

======
simpsond
I like the idea but I am not familiar with dynamic columns in maria. Is it
possible to query dynamic columns in a way that map to a column slicing
operation in cassandra?

